# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El niño 2015-2016. El más fuerte de la historia

## termopar

Estará relacionado con la sequía que llevamos desde primavera?




> *Fenómeno "El Niño" el más fuerte registrado hasta ahora*
> 
> El actual fenómeno climático de El Niño es ahora el más fuerte jamás registrado, tras romper el récord anterior de 1997-1998, señaló la Administración Nacional Oceánica y Atmosférica (NOAA) de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Univision.com  publicado: dic 02, 2015 3:36 PM
> 
> Dijo que el calentamiento periódico del Océano Pacífico oriental ecuatorial puede tener una serie de efectos sobre el clima en todo el mundo, desde fuertes lluvias hasta sequía extrema, calor persistente, o frío tenaz y temporadas ciclónicas inactivas o hiperactivas.
> 
> 
> ...


referencia: http://www.univision.com/dallas/kuvn...do-hasta-ahora

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),NoRegistrado (03-dic-2015),titobcn (03-dic-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*el calentamiento periódico del Océano Pacífico oriental ecuatorial puede tener una serie de efectos sobre el clima en todo el mundo, desde fuertes lluvias hasta sequía extrema, calor persistente, o frío tenaz y temporadas ciclónicas inactivas o hiperactivas.*

O todo lo contrario, ja ja ja.

----------


## Jonasino

"El calentamiento periódico del Océano Pacífico oriental ecuatorial puede tener una serie de efectos sobre el clima en todo el mundo, desde fuertes lluvias hasta sequía extrema, calor persistente, o frío tenaz y temporadas ciclónicas inactivas o hiperactivas."

Con predicciones así seguro que no hay equivocación posible. Vaya bola de cristal

----------


## termopar

Depende de la region de la que hables


Seguid riendo....

----------


## pablovelasco

Esto es como el mafioso ese que decía: "Tira el dado, si sacas del 1-5 te matamos, si sacas un 6, vuelves a tirar"

----------


## termopar

Exacto, a eso se le llama predictibilidad, y en eso no le gana nadie. Ni en la caracterización de Torrente de Santiago Segura.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cuanto sabe Pablo de mafiosos. Yo no sé nada, salvo alguna película. Qué cosas...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Siempre tirando piedras...

Con la frase esa que habéis citando antes es como decir que "todo puede pasar".
El Niño ocurre en el Pacífico que son nuestras antípodas, así que aquí prácticamente no nos va a afectar en nada. 
Aquí hay que estar más pendientes del Indice NAO(North Atlantic Oscilation), que, mientras siga teniendo los indices tan positivos que tiene aquí no vamos a oler ni una gota de lluvia. Y también de la corriente en chorro o Jet Stream, que es la que nos trae las borrascas, que de momento se sitúa muuuuy al Norte, entre Francia y las Islas Británicas.

----------

termopar (04-dic-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y pregunto:
No hay una correlación entre el fenómeno de El Niño y el clima en nuestro país y su entorno'.
 Tengo la sensación de que cuando está El Niño en apogeo, aquí se da un período de sequía y al revés.
No es así?
Lo pregunto por saber, además de la NAO.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

No, de momento no hay una relación directa demostrada, pero tampoco se dice que no exista. No hay estudios suficientes pero ya se verá. 
Y por eso hice la pregunta al principio,  que de un modo científico sería. Hay alguna relación directa entre el niño y NAO?




> *Expertos internacionales analizan los efectos de "El Niño" en una jornada de puertas abiertas de AEMET*
> 
> 12/11/2015 - La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), adscrita a la Secretaría de Estado de Medio Ambiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, ha acogido hoy una jornada de puertas abiertas con expertos internacionales para analizar los efectos de El Niño 2015-2016 en la sede central de la Agencia en Madrid, donde AEMET ha reiterado su compromiso para investigar el impacto del fenómeno.
> 
> El encuentro ha contado con más de un centenar de asistentes y en él, el presidente de AEMET, Miguel Ángel López, ha reafirmado la tarea de colaboración de la Agencia con el Centro Internacional para la Investigación del Fenómeno El Niño (CIIFEN), en cuya fundación participó activamente. Además, ha señalado que "el conocimiento de este tipo de fenómenos facilita el establecimiento de patrones que ayudan a mejorar la predicción a largo plazo".
> El Niño es un fenómeno que se manifiesta con un calentamiento persistente de las aguas del Pacífico tropical y cuya influencia en el clima del planeta puede llegar a ser global dependiendo de su intensidad. Desde mayo de 2015, El Niño está establecido en el Pacífico y sigue fortaleciéndose.
> Actualmente, ya se considera como uno de los cuatro episodios más fuertes registrados desde 1950. Además, hay un consenso en los modelos de predicción que sugieren que El Niño podría alcanzar su máxima intensidad entre este mes de noviembre y enero de 2016 y extender su permanencia hasta mayo.
> 
> UN EPISODIO FUERTE DE "EL NIÑO"
> ...


Referencia:http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2015/11/elninojornada

----------

NoRegistrado (04-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Mi opinión es que algo relacionado sí que lo está, pero no es concluyente. Ya en marzo lo comenté haciendo referencia a varios estudios que lo documentaban. Ya por entonces se preveía que este "el niño" iba a ser fuerte, pero es que está siendo el más potente de los vistos hasta ahora y por tanto es momento de estar atentos a las consecuencias (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...610#post137610). En España parece haber una tendencia a la sequía en general y a eventos de precipitaciones locales más intensas de lo habitual en el caso de que se produzcan. Muestro la comparativa de los años positivos del niño y de las sequías en España:


Como podéis ver, hay una cierta correlación, bien por presencia de "el niño" o por ausencia de "la niña

Muestro a continuación el estado actual de diferencia de temperaturas con respecto a la media de el niño:

----------

Azuer (05-dic-2015),NoRegistrado (04-dic-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tremenda la información.
Muchas gracias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-dic-2015)

----------

